

Accumulo - A Secure BigTable Courtesy of NSA - s2m
http://www.informationweek.com/government/enterprise-applications/accumulo-nsas-big-data-platform-faces-en/240008916

======
bascule
> "Accumulo's cell-level security makes it possible to set access control for
> individual pieces of data using 'visibility tags.'"

Are these so-called "visibility tags" really crypto-capabilities?

~~~
wmf
It sounds more like labeled security. (SENoSQL?)

------
cpenner461
I'm curious to see how things will play out between the likes of Accumulo and
HBase.

~~~
monstrado
Yes, it will be interesting. HBase has a larger community and user base, which
will surely help in its adoption. Accumulo & HBase have very similar
architectures and purposes, so much that the NSA caught a little heat from the
Senate ([http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/07/nsa-accumulo-
go...](http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/07/nsa-accumulo-google-
bigtable/)). If you absolutely need cell level security than you might want to
go with Accumulo, otherwise, use HBase.

------
Evbn
Does it come close to the advertised performance efficiency of BigTable? HBase
is a resource hog, often blamed on the unoptimized Java of the Hadoop stack.

